

Anatomy of a Brokerage's IT meltdown - ternaryoperator
http://www.informationweek.com/security/attacks/exclusive-anatomy-of-a-brokerage-it-melt/240008569

======
parachutejumper
Unbelievable. Talk about an IT shop that was out of control.

